# Όταν στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο, υπάρχει κίνδυνος...



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2013)

Το αγγλικό κείμενο είναι: _It is better to strike while the iron is hot even if there is a chance that it will become hotter_.

Η ελληνική απόδοση αρχίζει: _Είναι καλύτερο να θυμάστε ότι στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο, ακόμη και όταν υπάρχει κίνδυνος μπορεί να_...


Αν θέλετε, εξηγήστε και την επιλογή σας. Ευχ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2013)

Το πρόβλημά μου με την ελληνική απόδοση δεν είναι η επιλογή μεταξύ "παραβράσει" ή "παρακολλήσει". Αυτά είναι επακόλουθα της απόδοσης του chance με τη λέξη "κίνδυνος". Σ' αυτό διαφωνώ. 

Δηλαδή, εγώ πιστεύω ότι σου λέει "Μην περιμένεις να ζεσταθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, κάν' το εδώ και τώρα". Άρα δεν μιλάει για κίνδυνο, αλλά για πιθανότητα, προσδοκία που μπορεί να σε κάνουν να περιμένεις και να μην δρας άμεσα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Στο πνεύμα της απάντησης της Άλεξ:
Για μένα είναι σαφές ότι κάτι λείπει από τη διατύπωση. Τη φαντάζομαι παραλλαγμένη κάπως έτσι --_είναι γνωστό ότι στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο. Γι' αυτό μην αργείτε -κολλήστε το τώρα, έστω κι αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος α) να σπάσει αργότερα β) να κολλήσετε κι εσείς γ) να καείτε δ) στο τέλος να μην καταφέρετε τίποτα._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2013)

ΟΚ, βλέπω το μπέρδεμα που προκαλεί ο «κίνδυνος» (και έκανα μια αλλαγή ώστε το κείμενο να βγαίνει γενικότερα). Όμως, η ουσία της απορίας μου είναι, ποιο είναι το «υπερθετικό» του «στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο»; Τι μπορεί να συμβεί αλλιώς; Να παραβράσει ή να παρακολλήσει το σίδερο;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Το λάθος ξεκινάει από το _είναι καλύτερο να *θυμάστε*._
Το θέμα δεν είναι να _θυμάσαι _ότι το σίδερο κολλάει στη βράση, αλλά _να κάνεις κάτι_ όσο μπορεί ακόμα να κολλήσει. Από κει και πέρα, ισχύουν οι κίνδυνοι που προανέφερα, και ένα σωρό άλλοι που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Ακόμα και να παραβράσει και να λιώσει ή να παρακολλήσει και να κολλήσουν πάνω του πράγματα που δεν πρέπει. (Λέμε τώρα...)


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2013)

Kαλημέρα, εγώ δεν θα έβαζα τη βράση στην απόδοσή μου, θα μετάφραζα καταλέξη, έχω δει κι άλλες φορές να λένε "το σίδερο το χτυπάμε όταν είναι ζεστό". Νομίζω ότι η παροιμία με τη βράση έχει χάσει τη διαφάνειά της, θα την απόφευγα.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 14, 2013)

Στο πνεύμα του Σαράντ: Γιατί το σίδερο το χτυπάμε όταν είναι ζεστό; Επειδή είναι εύκαμπτο και είναι εύκολο να σφυρηλατηθεί. Άρα, το σίδερο το χτυπάμε όταν είναι ζεστό, αλλιώς μετά θα μας είναι άχρηστο ή για να ταιριάξει και στην παροιμιακή φράση: Το σίδερο το χτυπάμε όταν είναι ζεστό, αλλιώς μετά θα είναι πολύ αργά. 

Στη δική σου φράση, όμως, δόκτορα, υπάρχει το ηθικό δίδαγμα: Το σίδερο το χτυπάμε όταν είναι ζεστό, ακόμα κι αν καούμε. Δηλαδή: κάνε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις τώρα, ακόμα κι αν είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από το να περιμένεις. 

Επομένως, μπορεί να κρατούσα τη σύνταξη και όχι να τη μετατρέψω σε αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω ή που είπαν οι άλλοι.


----------



## cougr (Mar 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, βλέπω το μπέρδεμα που προκαλεί ο «κίνδυνος» (και έκανα μια αλλαγή ώστε το κείμενο να βγαίνει γενικότερα). Όμως, η ουσία της απορίας μου είναι, ποιο είναι το «υπερθετικό» του «στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο»; Τι μπορεί να συμβεί αλλιώς; Να παραβράσει ή να παρακολλήσει το σίδερο;



Dr., θα μπορούσε να λιώσει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη σημασία διαφορετικά. Το αγγλικό λέει:
It is better to strike while the iron is hot even if there is a chance that it will become hotter.
Αυτό μπορεί να έχει δύο σημασίες:
(α) έστω κι αν υπάρχει η θετική προοπτική να είναι ακόμα πιο ζεστό αργότερο. (Αντίστοιχο: Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρει.)
(β) έστω κι αν κινδυνεύεις με το χτύπημα να το κάνεις πιο ζεστό. Δεν θεωρώ ότι εννοεί αυτό. Δεν έχει θέση εδώ το «παρα(οτιδήποτε)».

Άδραξε την ευκαιρία τώρα. Μην περιμένεις να γίνει καλύτερη.
(Θα έλεγα και το άλλο, «Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού», αλλά, όπως έχουμε πει, πολλοί το εννοούν διαφορετικά.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Ναι, νομίζω ότι το _κάλλιο πέντε..._ είναι το σωστό.

Ωστόσο, παραμένει η απορία μου (που την ενίσχυσε ο cougr): Θα παραβράσει, θα παρακολλήσει ή θα λιώσει, τελικά, το σίδερο; :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Με βάση αυτό:
βράση: «πυράκτωση μετάλλου μέχρι βαθμού από όπου αρχίζει η τήξη» (ΠαπΛεξ)

ναι, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς «στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο, γιατί μετά αρχίζει να λιώνει». Αλλά δεν λέει αυτό το αγγλικό.


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2013)

Χτύπα το τώρα, γιατί μετά θα παραφουντώσει η φωτιά και θα κάψει το σπίτι (ή το εργαστήριο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

...
There's no time like the present, even if there may be plenty of time.

Όταν περνά ο λαγός τού παίζουνε, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναπεράσει.
Shoot the hare while it passes by, even if there is a chance it'll pass again, with or without the missus.

Όχι λαγό, όχι λαγό. Πουλί βάλε, πουλί, πέντε και στο χέρι. 

Όταν περνά το πουλί τού παίζουνε, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναπεράσει, μαζί με ολόκληρο σμήνος. 
Α bird in hand is worth ten flye at large.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Ωστόσο, παραμένει η απορία μου (που την ενίσχυσε ο cougr): Θα παραβράσει, θα παρακολλήσει ή θα λιώσει, τελικά, το σίδερο; :)



Πέρα από το νόημα του αγγλικού και το θέμα του νήματος, στη συγκόλληση μετάλλων με θέρμανση και σφυρηλάτηση (forge welding) που εξετάζουμε εδώ (κολλάει το σίδερο), αν υπερβούμε τη βέλτιστη θερμοκρασία συγκόλλησης, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να υποστούν ταχεία οξείδωση τα προς συγκόλληση μέταλλα και να μην έχουμε σωστή (ομοιόμορφη και ανθεκτική) συγκόλληση.

Στη συγκόλληση με το κολλητήρι και το καλάι (soldering), για να μη συμβεί αυτό, βουτάμε τη μύτη του κολλητηριού στη ρητίνη (rosin) ώστε να απομακρυνθούν τα οξείδια του μετάλλου που σχηματίζονται κατά την έντονη θέρμανση ή άλλες ακαθαρσίες.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στη συγκόλληση με το κολλητήρι και το καλάι (soldering), για να μη συμβεί αυτό, βουτάμε τη μύτη του κολλητηριού στη ρητίνη (rosin) ώστε να απομακρυνθούν τα οξείδια του μετάλλου που σχηματίζονται κατά την έντονη θέρμανση ή άλλες ακαθαρσίες.


Από τις πιο νοσταλγικές αναμνήσεις της παιδικής μου ηλικίας, η μυρωδιά από καυτό κολλητήρι-ρητίνη-καλάι, στο γραφείο του μόνιμα κάτι τι μαστορεύοντος, αγαπημένου παππού...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη σημασία διαφορετικά. Το αγγλικό λέει:
> It is better to strike while the iron is hot even if there is a chance that it will become hotter.
> Αυτό μπορεί να έχει δύο σημασίες:
> (α) έστω κι αν υπάρχει η θετική προοπτική να είναι ακόμα πιο ζεστό αργότερο. (Αντίστοιχο: Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρει.)
> ...


Βλέπω ότι συμφωνείς με τη δική μου ερμηνεία :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2013)

Μα ναι, Άλεξ, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει εδώ άλλη ερμηνεία από το (α) του Νίκελ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Από τις πιο νοσταλγικές αναμνήσεις της παιδικής μου ηλικίας, η μυρωδιά από καυτό κολλητήρι-ρητίνη-καλάι, στο γραφείο του μόνιμα κάτι τι μαστορεύοντος, αγαπημένου παππού...


Συνένας, εκ πατρός όμως. Ο παππούς μαστόρευε το ξύλο, ο πατέρας το μέταλλο κυρίως και καθετί μηχανικό ή ηλεκτρικό, από ρολόι μέχρι βαπόρι, επαγγελματικά και σαν χόμπι. Είναι από τους ανθρώπους που μόλις δουν κάτι να χρειάζεται επισκευή, κάνουν σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο (άρα ούτε ες αύριον τα σπουδαία).
Στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν τον αφήνουμε να βάλει χέρι και σκάει απ' το κακό του. Και πολλές φορές, ενώ μπορώ να μαστορέψω κάτι μόνος μου, το αφήνω επίτηδες περιμένοντάς τον ή του το πάω. Να λάμψει ξανά το βλέμμα του.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέπω ότι συμφωνείς με τη δική μου ερμηνεία :)



Μουά οσί. Ως εί, όχι ωσεί.


----------

